# utah bear guides



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

i was wondering if anyone can reccomend someone with dogs for the spring bear hunt. i drew the wasatch avintaquin/currant creek area.or if someone knows where i can get a list of bear guides for utah


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I would Pm Hound Inc, who is on the forum. He seems to find a lot of bears.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

PM sent,,,,,,,,

It's a real short list if you want one that is licensed through the Utah DOPL...


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

thanks guys for all your help i am getting excited about this hunt


----------

